# Alloy Wheel Refurbishment in Berkshire Area?



## LRS (Jul 1, 2007)

My boss has an 11 year old Lexus where the alloy wheel original finish has literally peeled away leaving absolutely no finish on them. They are rough, pitted and very stained.

Does anyone have any good recommendations of alloy wheel refurbish companies in the Berkshire / Middlesex area?

Many thanks in advance.

LRS

(Sorry no time to seach as the boss needs an answer!)


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

http://www.elitewheels.co.uk/refurb.cfm

This is who I suggested to him when I cam and detailed his car. Never heard anything but glowing reports from them.

Just to be clear to anyone who has any other local suggestions, these wheels are utterly destroyed!


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

http://www.littleknocks.com/

Another lot worth considering.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I've just used these people, reasonable job but a little expensive.

http://www.thewheelwizard.ltd.uk/


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

From another thread, same subject

*How-To:* Repairing Scratched / Curbed Wheels - http://forums.rennlist.com/rennforum...=1#post4670905

*Wheel refurbishers -*
Wheel Collision - www.wheelcollision.com, 
Wheels America - http://www.fixrim.com, 
Wicked Wheels - http://www.wickedwheels.co.uk/ (also USA)
Pristine Alloy Wheels-http://www.pristinealloywheels.co.uk


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Link doesn't work, but anyway, these wheels are totally totally shot to pieces, I really think they are way beyond a DIY fix. Besides, having met the owner, I am 100% confident has has neither the time nor inclination to carry out work like that himself.


----------



## lordlee (Dec 19, 2011)

Paul-T said:


> http://www.littleknocks.com/
> 
> Another lot worth considering.


Erm no they are not. The refurb they did on my dad's car last about 8 months before looking worse then they did in the first place.


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

http://the-autowerks.com/
they are members on here i think.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

lordlee said:


> Erm no they are not. The refurb they did on my dad's car last about 8 months before looking worse then they did in the first place.


not seen this is a (near) five year old thread then lol


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

a 2nd for Harry at autowerks in slough , ive seen his work and know that he is one off the best around , .


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

The Mitsubishi dealer we got our ASX from used Wicked Wheels to powdercoat our wheels. Looks a very good job from what I can see


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Cue: Holy thread resurrection, batman!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Paul-T said:


> http://www.elitewheels.co.uk/refurb.cfm
> 
> This is who I suggested to him when I cam and detailed his car. Never heard anything but glowing reports from them.
> 
> Just to be clear to anyone who has any other local suggestions, these wheels are utterly destroyed!


100% agree with this. Top guys, good service and excellent results.

Had two sets done by them now and both are holding up exceptionally well.

Very Happy.


----------

